# Stopping the Clock When Runner Goes Out of Bounds



## George Costanza (Dec 14, 2010)

I always thought that, in pro football, when the runner goes out of bounds, the clock stops.  Period.  Every time.

Now, I am seeing instances where this does not happen.  I presume they changed the rule.

What is the present rule and when did they change it?


----------



## martybegan (Dec 14, 2010)

From the NFL rulebook

"With the exception of the last two minutes of the first half and the last five minutes of the second half, the game clock will be restarted following a kickoff return, a player going out of bounds on a play from scrimmage, or after declined penalties when appropriate on the referees signal."

Bascially its to speed up the game except for when time is running out.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> I always thought that, in pro football, when the runner goes out of bounds, the clock stops.  Period.  Every time.
> 
> Now, I am seeing instances where this does not happen.  I presume they changed the rule.
> 
> What is the present rule and when did they change it?



There are two rules that come into play.

One is going out of bounds
The second is forward progress

If you get driven backwards and go out of bounds they award your forward progress but keep the clock running because you were not out of bounds when forward progress was allowed


----------

